# pantograph



## blindpig (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi all,
I may be posting in the wrong place but the pantograph seems to fit in the "fixtures"arena. Please don't hesitate to correct me if that's a bad guess OK?
Getting ready to build a small Pantograph for my Dremel tool and would appreciate any suggestions/advice before I get started.I'm adapting/modifing plans downloaded from an article about a kit and/or plans from a company listed as "Bench-Craft".The article appears to be copied from an old book and it has complete plans as well as offering parts or a complete kit for sale. As I'm new here not sure if I should include the link. Anyway I've not cut any pieces yet and thought I'd ask for advice first (usually do it the other way around,LOL).
Thanks in advance,
Don,BP


----------



## Smudgefish (Sep 15, 2011)

Did you have any success?
I am also wanting to combine pantograph and dremel, i think it will be a good combination.


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

I spent the last hour searching for a pantograph for the dremel, but didn't have much luck. There were a few examples but nothing I would waste my time on. I have a full size pantograph from Milescraft and the thought ran through my head, "why not use the Milescraft as an example and downsize it by 50% or so and adapt it for the Dremel?" All it consists of is metal tubing and hardware to hold it together. Actually no heavier than the Dremel is 3/4 or 1 inch dowel rod could be used. The base plate to hold the Dremel could be made from 1/4" acrylic by cutting the hole the same size as the dremel nose without the screw on attachment and then use the screw on attachment to fasten the tool to the base plate. Just to clarify, I have the 4000 model Dremel so I am not sure if all Dremel's have a removable nose piece and if not another way to fasten the tool to the base plate would be in order. If you don't have a Milescraft Pantograph there are several pictures of it online that could be used as an example. In fact, later on today I will take a picture of mine and layout the measurements of each part on the picture to post in this thread.


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

Here is picture of pantograph with measurements and other info. There is a video on You Tube showing set-up and operation of the pantograph that will also be of help. Just search for Milescraft Pantograph.

If I can be of further help please ask.


----------



## blindpig (Jun 22, 2011)

Smudge,
Sorry for the slow comeback but havn't been on here for a while.Yes it works great,I'll take some pics and post them soon.The only little problem I had was getting a stylus/cutter combination for the tight areas of my origional pattern.
The finished piece is a pattern for a mold for casting an aluminum plaque. Once I figured out that some really tight areas would have to be finished with an X-acto knife,it was a breeze to do. 
Don't think I'd change the pantograph as it seems to work well and was an easy build. There was a short"learning curve"but also not much of a problem.... 
More to come...


----------



## blindpig (Jun 22, 2011)

Think I mentioned finding an article about the pantograph earlier but you might try googling " Making and using a Carving Pantograph" that's where the article was that had a plan which I then modified to fit my purpose. Thought it needed beefing up in a couple of places and I only wanted the 50% reduction mode. The changes made were to prevent any twisting between members and stiffen the stylus so I could make several passes at different depths to reduce stress on the cutter. Mine also has nylon bearings at each pivot making the whole operation smoother.Check out the pics and let me know if I can be of any help...
Don


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi blindpig

Nice Job , but did you know that you can buy the rig below for a song off ebay for about 80.oo, it will make a 1 to 1 copy  and copy just about anything and make signs easy as 1,2,3.. 

You could call it a ski jig on wheels so to speak 
That should get Harry off his chair 


==========



blindpig said:


> Think I mentioned finding an article about the pantograph earlier but you might try googling " Making and using a Carving Pantograph" that's where the article was that had a plan which I then modified to fit my purpose. Thought it needed beefing up in a couple of places and I only wanted the 50% reduction mode. The changes made were to prevent any twisting between members and stiffen the stylus so I could make several passes at different depths to reduce stress on the cutter. Mine also has nylon bearings at each pivot making the whole operation smoother.Check out the pics and let me know if I can be of any help...
> Don


----------



## blindpig (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey Bob,
Wow! that's a really neat carving machine,good to know about it,thanks.
In my case I needed the reduction and already having the dremel tool ,only have about $11.00 invested in bearings and shafts plus some scrap wood etc. Glad there's "more than one way to skin a cat" LOL.....Actually that's what's so cool about this forum.
Don


----------



## Smudgefish (Sep 15, 2011)

Don,
Cheers for the reply, i also am in need of the reduction at this stage, although i will be building a replicating rig next. [if all goes well!]
The rig you have built is almost exactly the same as my scribblings!
Just hope mine looks/performs half as well as yours.
Rather than mount the Dremel itself, i am planning on using the Flex shaft on mine as will keep the weight down and hopefully lower stresses on the pantograph.
Will hopefully be beginning production next week so will show progress if any!


----------



## blindpig (Jun 22, 2011)

Good luck with the build and I hope you enjoy your pantograph as much as I have mine.
If I can be of any help,let me know.
Don


----------



## rotem (Mar 11, 2011)

*tthe plan and the sizes*



blindpig said:


> Think I mentioned finding an article about the pantograph earlier but you might try googling " Making and using a Carving Pantograph" that's where the article was that had a plan which I then modified to fit my purpose. Thought it needed beefing up in a couple of places and I only wanted the 50% reduction mode. The changes made were to prevent any twisting between members and stiffen the stylus so I could make several passes at different depths to reduce stress on the cutter. Mine also has nylon bearings at each pivot making the whole operation smoother.Check out the pics and let me know if I can be of any help...
> Don


hello don..
can you send the plan and the sizes of this dremel pantograoh 
thank's 
rotem


----------



## blindpig (Jun 22, 2011)

hey Rotem,
Sorry to be so slow returning,been off the internet for a while.....
I'll try and look up the origional plans and post them for ya along with my changes.
It may take a little while,sorry but I'm sure I'll be able to post soon.
Don


----------



## blindpig (Jun 22, 2011)

Gosh,I found it quicker than I thought.
I used Bing but I'm sure Google Will work also...
Type in "Making and Using a Pantograph" and the site will be 
www,pipemakers forum.com/images/pantograph.pdf
Just click on the title and several pages of description and plans should be available.
Let me know if this works for you and I think comparing it to the pictures in this thread will make my changes obvious,but I'll be glad to help if not.
Don


----------



## rotem (Mar 11, 2011)

hello again don!!
thanks for the information..
the expelation is not accurat enough to me..
i think that the pantograph you made is the best and the simpel to build i prefer you'rs..
please if you be kind enogh and send the plan and the sizes i wiil be very grateful..
all the best
rotem


----------



## blindpig (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi Rotem,
I'm at a loss about the plans.I sized my pantograph from the plan on the site I've listed,the diferences are that the two parallel arms are shaped like the letter "H" laying on it's side.One has small pieces of wood on either side to allow enough thickness to attach the Dremel tool.Further, there are 1/8"nylon washers between the joints on each arm and also nylon bearings in the two "H" arms as well as the hinge at the back where the pantograph is attached to the base.These are to reduce any friction as much as possable.All the pins are cut from a 1/4" diameter steel shaft.The shaft holes in the two smaller arms are slightly undersized so the shafts fit tightly and are forced to pivot in the nylon bearings.After trying the pantograph out I thought it still seemed to have a little unwanted play so I used sheet metal screws placed beside each bearing thereby slightly squeezing them for a tighter fit and that has worked out well.
I really don't have any other plan or drawing,I sortof built it loosly based on the site plan.Let me think and see if I can come up with a better description but as I say I'm at a loss planwise.
Don


----------



## clifh2 (Jan 13, 2012)

blindpig said:


> Hi all,
> I may be posting in the wrong place but the pantograph seems to fit in the "fixtures"arena. Please don't hesitate to correct me if that's a bad guess OK?
> Getting ready to build a small Pantograph for my Dremel tool and would appreciate any suggestions/advice before I get started.I'm adapting/modifing plans downloaded from an article about a kit and/or plans from a company listed as "Bench-Craft".The article appears to be copied from an old book and it has complete plans as well as offering parts or a complete kit for sale. As I'm new here not sure if I should include the link. Anyway I've not cut any pieces yet and thought I'd ask for advice first (usually do it the other way around,LOL).
> Thanks in advance,
> Don,BP


Just saw your post. Seems we are both looking at the same set of instructions for building a pantograph. I'm considering building one as well. How did you make out? How about sending me a photo to [email protected]


----------



## blindpig (Jun 22, 2011)

Clif,
The pantograph is working well for me.The only pictures I have of it now are posted here on page one of this thread,sorry. If I can be of any help in your build let me know.
Don


----------



## Smudgefish (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi guys, apologies for not updating for a while, work has gotten in the way of play! 
My Pantograph is now almost ready to try, have some pics that I will get round to uploading.
More from the initial build and the finished product than middle of build but I think they will be of use.as I will be carving using a dremel, any advice as to best wood to use?

Cheers,

Smudge


----------



## blindpig (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey,Smuge,
Good on you,can't wait to see pics of your pantograph and some carvings.I've only used what I have laying around for wood to carve like pine,fir and maple but I suspect bass wood would work well as it's one of the prefered woods that hand carvers like. I've made a small refinement to the stylus on my "panto",havn't used it enough yet to know if it's going to be an improvement or not(more to come)......
Keep up the good work.....
Don


----------



## zachmo2 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Wandel Pantograph*

Matthias Wandel creates wonderful machines. Google woodgears.ca and look in his Woodworking Machinery files.
Zach


----------

